# anterior wall of maxillary sinus fracture, frontal process fracture



## ggparker14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Can I please get help for coding of anterior wall of maxillary sinus fracture and frontal process fracture? Would 801.00 & 802.4 be appropriate codes?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## kimscoding (Jan 22, 2014)

Good Morning, 
Per ICD-9, your codes would be 801.00 and 800.00.

Fracture 
 frontal process
  see skull, vault
   800.0x

Hope this helps.


----------

